#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  met rechts beginnen....

## ABOE MR

overgeleverd van Aaicha رضي الله عنها dat zij heeft gezegd;

de Profeet صلى الله عليه و سلم hield van (het beginnen met) rechts zoveel hij kon in al zijn zaken; in zijn reiniging, in het kammen van zijn haar en in het aantrekken van zijn sandalen


sahieh al boekhari 426

----------

